# Bluegrass



## Keith Holsted (Jul 17, 2003)

Anything going yet???


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

I just recieved a text on the Open setup.

The Open is a Triple two retired, out of order flyer, the go bird is deep of the flyer shot hip pocket and retires right away.


----------



## Darin Westphal (Feb 24, 2005)

Forgive the ignorace here...but in a scenario such as that where the go bird station retires right away, do the judges wait to call dog until after the gunners have retired completely or a second or two after the duck hits the ground and the gunners may still be in full or partial view?


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

The gunner starts retiring in the blind as soon as he throws.


----------



## Darin Westphal (Feb 24, 2005)

Capt. Thanks for the response but I was wondering about the timing of the release from the judges. Do the judges wait to release the handler (and subsequently the dog) until the gunners are completely retired or while in the process of retiring?


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

The judges do not wait till.he is completely retired to release dog. But the gunner is only 1 step out of holding blind when he throws so he is hidden fairly quick. Also if handler tries to get this bird, the dog has to drive past flyer to get it. Most dogs dont have the conviction to stay on that mark and not detour to flyer.


----------



## mike olson (Aug 11, 2009)

How did the derby go yesterday?


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Don't know full results but happy for my friends Dennis Bath got 1st with Ed and Russel Ogden got 2nd with Dees with Trey Lawrence handling Dees in the derby


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

captain2560 said:


> *Don't know full results but happy for my friends Dennis Bath got 1st with Ed* and Russel Ogden got 2nd with Dees with Trey Lawrence handling Dees in the derby


Great! That little bugger chewed up my water bottle as a puppy at a field trial! So, he's not only cute, but talented.


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

Qualifying callbacks to the 3rd series water blind: 1,2,4,7,8,9,13,14,15,17,19,20,22,23,25,27,29. A total of seventeen dogs back out of twentyeight starters.


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

Qualifying callbacks to the 4th series: 2,4,9,13,15,17,19,20,22,23,25,29

12 in total going to water marks in the morning.


----------



## GregC (May 5, 2005)

am to the 2nd:
3,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,13,18,19,21,23,25,26,34,35,36,39,47


----------



## GregC (May 5, 2005)

am to the 3rd
3,5,9,10,11,13,18,19,21,23,25,26,36,39,47


----------



## 8mmag (Jan 1, 2010)

Dan Wegner said:


> Qualifying callbacks to the 4th series: 2,4,9,15,17,19,20,22,23,25,29
> 
> 11 in total going to water marks in the morning.


No Pressure...Good job on Legend Dan, keep 'er goin' ! :razz:


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

Qualifying results:

1st: 13 - Bella - J. Darnell
2nd: 19 - Denali - J. Darnell
3rd: 25 - Max - R. Dallesasse
4th: 22 - Angus - L. Stinson
RJ: 17 - Frank - J. Kornman
JAM: 2 - Roxie - J. Darnell
JAM: 4 - Gumbeaux - F. Landry
JAM: 9 - Chewey - P. Heye
JAM: 23 - Legend - D. Wegner
JAM: 29 - Moon - S. Harp


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Dan Wegner said:


> Qualifying results:
> 
> *1st: 13 - Bella - J. Darnell*
> *2nd: 19 - Denali - J. Darnell*
> ...


Attagirl Nali! Congrats to Marc Wells and Jimmie Darnell.


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

No open results


----------



## ghjones (Nov 25, 2004)

Way to go, Nali and Jimmy! Congrats, Marc and Megan Wells! 

Gretchen


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Open Results:
1st - Lassie O/H Martha Blank Qualifies for National Amateur
2nd - Player O/Jackie McKay H/Trey Lawrence
3rd - Ammo O/H Bill Petrovish
4th - Diamond O/H Jimmie Darnell
RJam - ????
Jam - Bandit - O/H Jewel Huddleston
Jam - ?????
Jam - ?????
Jam - ?????

Amateur had 9 going to the watermarks:
Ace/Ketola
Rip/Harris
Lassie/Blank
Nora/Brown
Sweet/Bogusky/Bogusky?
Punch/Washburn
Lucky/Fleming
Castineyra/Annie
??????

Sergio may have had the nineth dog too. EdA & Dan wouldn't let me play anymore so I'm home watching the Ky game and my book is in the truck.....


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Amateur results (from memory)
1st # 9 Bogusky
2nd #26 Harris
3rd # 25 Washburn
4th # 39 Buster Brown
RJ # 47 Blank
Jam # 11 Fleming

Great grounds, great help, nice people, lots of nice dogs to judge, hope the contestants had as much fun as Dan and Ed did!


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks to all posting results!


----------



## 8mmag (Jan 1, 2010)

Dan Wegner said:


> Qualifying results:
> 
> 1st: 13 - Bella - J. Darnell
> 2nd: 19 - Denali - J. Darnell
> ...



Way to go Dan, congrats! Nice work to bring the gal around!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

EdA said:


> Amateur results (from memory)
> 1st # 9 Bogusky
> 2nd #26 Harris
> 3rd # 25 Washburn
> ...


Congrats on Sweet's win, but was it Linda or Tom that ran her? No offfense Tom, but I'm hoping it was Linda!


----------



## akbrowndogs (Nov 25, 2008)

Congratulations Bill and Ammo! You guys are on a roll!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> Congrats on Sweet's win, but was it Linda or Tom that ran her? No offfense Tom, but I'm hoping it was Linda!


Both I think


----------



## lanse brown (Apr 22, 2004)

To drive 800 extra miles, spend an extra day's expenses and run under Mitch and Ed as well as Kurt and Dan was only part of the reason. To see the families of the members and contestants helping to put on a very organized and sociallly relaxing trial-no Nazis, Czars or self appointed marshalls. The tests were very well thought out, the call backs were understandable and the trial was fun! When have we last seen a group of contestants AND spouses all pitch in? Phil& Mary Heye, Denise&Jeff Turner, Trey& Dana Lawrence, Martha&Paul Blank,Walt Maki and Jennifer, then Tim Kreher, Brooks Gibson, the Bougsky grandson. What a thrill to watch Jewell Huddleston and Bandit start to rise to the top as a team, to meet 3 "new" people who are not in the 1% and who are being mentored by Ron Ainley. The weekend shows that if the judges are 1) honest 2) knowledgable as to the rules, conditions and know dog behavior people will enjoy themselves. The awarding of jams was deserving(apparently some recent "Judges" have felt that if they award a JAM that it is belittling to those who placed. If that abnormal ignorance;-) prevails (Contrary to the supplement recommendations) those who act in that manner will really cut the future entries-while most of us are trying to perpetuate the game we will assure our demise.See Red River Open, Central Arkansas Open-pretty unpleasant ending for most who successfully completed. BLUEGRASS Retriever Club you guys did a great job and we thank you all. Eva, Sophie, Nora and Lanse


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

TimThurby said:


> Open Results:
> 1st - Lassie O/H Martha Blank Qualifies for National Amateur
> 2nd - Player O/Jackie McKay H/Trey Lawrence
> 3rd - Ammo O/H Bill Petrovish
> ...


Good Job Ammo...I believe third week in a row with a placement in Open or Amateur. Not bad for a brown dog


----------



## Ed Steward (Mar 30, 2005)

What time is it.


----------

